
Talking to Duplex: Google's phone AI feels revolutionary - jjuhl
http://www.osnews.com/story/30527/Talking_to_Duplex_Google_s_phone_AI_feels_revolutionary
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
It would be interesting to learn how many jobs could be replaced with this
type of service.

